# ads for easybuy



## ent (Apr 10, 2004)

i find it a bit sad that you are advertising for easybuy when they are one of the chief sources of complaints in the flash linker forums. they are a disreputable dealer and don't deserve the attention. try advertising a proper shop, like winsunx, or perhaps to a lesser extent, success.


----------



## Opium (Apr 10, 2004)

I think that banner is up because shaunj66 recieved a X-Rom 512mbit set from them to review for gbatemp.


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 10, 2004)

They gave us something, so we give something back. Its not permanant but it'll be there for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Anyone whos anyone knows where to shop at anyways, and those that arent anyone ask them


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2004)

Well Kivan and I kind of struck a 'deal' with Easybuy2000, and the advert will remain their for six months.

I personally haven't seen any complaints about Easybuy2000 myself. They are becoming more reputable, and with the new X-Rom carts, I think they're going to do well.

If any other shops want to advertise with us, you know what to do. Hehe!


----------



## Maks (Apr 10, 2004)

Leave the suitcase by the bridge at exactly O900 hours.


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 10, 2004)

yeah i havent seen complaints about easy buy and i know y it was there without asking, its common sense man.


----------



## ciama81 (Apr 10, 2004)

i returned my 512 cause it wouldn't play for more than 6 minutes (I timed it).  As far as the company goes, they function like a good business, they are prompt with returns and guarantees and all, but many of the 512s are bunk even though they are doing all the right things to push their product

1. give a good one for u guys to review in exchange for good press and ads a the most reputable gba spot on the net.

2. same with gbadev.org

3. buying littlewriter and pogoshell support even though both could be better, and they probably will once the cards are better..


--If you haven't seen any complaints, check out their help forums 

www.help-forums.com


----------



## Gamenews6 (Apr 10, 2004)

Easybuy's Service is becoming better with every order I Take, and to date I havent had any problems with the 4 times i have ordered something from them. So I agree with the Banner but most probably like said above it won't be for long.


----------



## ent (Apr 11, 2004)

QUOTE(gba2002 @ Apr 10 2004 said:


> yeah i havent seen complaints about easy buy and i know y it was there without asking, its common sense man.


i know why the banner was there, that's why i posted, "it's common sense man".


----------



## eldryne (Apr 11, 2004)

I have no reason to trash Easybuy2000. Good products, always fast delivery and good support.


----------



## ent (Apr 12, 2004)

you don't have to remove them, i mean it's your site, just giving my opinion.


----------



## dice (Apr 12, 2004)

I think more ads should be added to the thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It'll be like a mini television


----------



## sVc_Chaos (Apr 12, 2004)

QUOTE(Maks @ Apr 10 2004 said:


> Leave the suitcase by the bridge at exactly O900 hours.


by London Bridge O9OO hours With 3 X-Roms And 3 GBAs.


----------



## lip (Apr 17, 2004)

Gotta agree with Ent.  I've not been in the GBA scene for a loooong time but I came back to this great site to be completely horrified!!!  

Totally shocked....hopefully some other store can buy GBATemp instead.

Check these out before buying anything:

http://www.epinions.com/Easybuy2000_Online...Stores_Services
http://www.resellerratings.com/seller1657.html


----------

